# Any available jailbreak for ios 5.0.1?



## Abusiddiqueg (Mar 25, 2012)

Please i need help on weather to update my iphone 3gs ios to 5.0.1, i heard the untethered jailbreak is available but i get confuse on weather i should go ahead upgrading it or not. Thanks for your anticipated advice


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Here is a guide on how to jailbreak your device:

Comments on: Leaked iPod Touch Parts Suggest 4.1-inch Screen For Future Devices

*Warning:* Follow the guide posted above will VOID your warrenty! Major problems, such as ruining your phone are at your own risk.


----------

